# Hobby Breeding County Durham



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya my names Dannii and I cannot find a breeder anywhere in the north east, well county durham particularly. Because of this fiasco I would like to become a hobby breeder and breed only a couple of litters during the year. I would really like a chocolate fox doe but I dont know where to even start finding one as I do not know how I would get one which did not live near me lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated and I have photos of my males in the new and existing mice thread


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I think tina is in co. durham. You could contact her.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

okay thabnk you, do you have her email address or website address? thankyou


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Umm, I'm afraid I don't  
But she is on the forum (under the name 'Tina') so you could PM her.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

memberlist.php?first_char=b

In the abouv link is all the users with a name starting with T. Tina has a website but I cant get onto it. maybe you'll have more luck.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are all b.It comes up with no such website.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oop! sorry

For some annoying reason it wont let me past for 'T' members but if you go on the member list you could find her there.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there is a fox breeder in Manchester,not sure how far that is for you.He will be at the show held at sowood which is I think west yorkshire but again I know its north but might still be a long distance for you.If Manchester or Sowood are not to far let me know.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Sowood is the shortest distance of the two but its still almost two hours away I live near Bishop Auckland you see and I cant drive which is the big issue thank you though


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

best thing then is to keep your eyes peeled for someone joining in your area who also attends shows.Trouble is its hard waiting when you want something.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Ive never actually been to a mouse show as Ive never heard of them going on around county durham, where could i find more information about shows in the area? as Id love to show mice myself, Ive just requested a membership form for the national mouse club so hopefully I will be able to find more breeders.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

when you get your club stuff you will get a year book with all members and their details in and details of shows.Perhaps the cleveland show would be near to you?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

its still almost an hour away, i would prefer if shows were closer lol but thats probably unreasonable, i can catch a bus/train to cleveland though probably


----------



## purplesue30 (Mar 26, 2009)

danniixx said:


> Hiya my names Dannii and I cannot find a breeder anywhere in the north east, well county durham particularly. Because of this fiasco I would like to become a hobby breeder and breed only a couple of litters during the year. I would really like a chocolate fox doe but I dont know where to even start finding one as I do not know how I would get one which did not live near me lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated and I have photos of my males in the new and existing mice thread


SNAP i live in the north east too, i am wanting two hairless doe's, struggling to find any. So thought i would have two satins instead cant find them either. Everyone is miles away unforunately, hope you manage to get sorted out.
sue x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

woot Ive found a breeder and should have two does in four weeks  what kind of colours could I expect from a chocolate fox x black eyed white?


----------



## purplesue30 (Mar 26, 2009)

hi
can i ask where abouts your breeder lives?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

its serendipity stud lol and no where near the north east not sure how im going to get there cos i have to travel down to leeds area for 2 does ill find a way though


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Never got the does as I couldnt travel there  so Im going to find a couple of mice from a good pet shop i know and get used to breeding and find out which colours I like *please dont flame me for needing to use pet shop meeces* Ive decided to use my buck chester, from my other post in current mice, as he is very pretty with a good personality my other buck however, well, an unwashed sock has a better personality at times lol if I bred him would he go back in with my other buck? or would it be the end of their brotherhood friendship?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very unlikely he will mix back in.I started with pet shop mice,nothing wrong with that.They were a birthday present from my sister to my son but it was me who was captivated and I still am.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

if there's a pet shop near you who have mice then there's also a breeder near you :!:

why don't you ask them if they could pass your details onto their breeder and ask them to get in touch? You could let the pet shop know you'd be happy to bring in baby mice for them should you have any surpluss but you're struggling to find breeders local to you?

I'm in Kent which is also an odd area for breeders but thankfully I found a couple, well ONE actually who's given me some stonking foundation stock - and one (tends) to lead to another and I'm in touch with a few now but it does take time and as Sarah already says it's not easy when there's something you want, having to wait I mean.

Ps Sarahc all the animals (all 84 of them!!) are "my children's" lol :lol:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah the pet shop gets stocked by a local feeder breeder who had too many for her snakes. Its actually where Winston and Chester come from, Im considering going to the Arnison Centre ? (not a foggiest where it is lol) with my boyfriend and his parents as they apparently have mice there. I dont like the idea of breeding my mice to his very deffinate sister lol. How do you guys cope with not being able to find people? Im going out of my mind doing internet searches and everything. I havent got my club book yet as I am relying on EMA from college to pay for that and Im using it to buy bigger boxes at the moment. Hopefully though when things get settled, peace shall be restored


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Whereabours do you live and/or travel through regualrly? Someone here may know of a local breeder or a way to get mice to you.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I live in shildon and regularly travel to darlington and sometimes bishop, mainly darlo though because of college. The bus I go on goes through heighington. I can go to aycliffe and rounabout areas but not far as no one in my close family drive


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Can you take a train? I only have a motorbike so I take trains everywhere to pick stock up - it's pain in the neck but worth it. (Should be taking my driving test soon though, yay!)

ETA - Just had a look at my NMC yearbook and there's one breeder (Nimbus Stud) in County Durham and loads in the north generally. The mouse fancy is only just making it on to the internet for some reason, so your best bet is to join the NMC and get the yearbook.

Sarah xxx


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I can take trains but its just the cost of going places really and my mum would kill me, Im 17 but Im not that comfortable with trains unless its quite a short journey and someone can meet me there I cant go down to kent or anything like that but I suppose places like newcastle, middlesborough etc are within reach


----------



## purplesue30 (Mar 26, 2009)

Do you have a website or contact email for nimbus stud in durham as i am struggling to find mouse breeders as well, theres plenty of hamsters but no mice.

sue x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

http://nimbusstud.weebly.com/ but if you go on the mouse page it says they are on strike 'Our mice have gone on strike so we are not having any litters until further notice unfortunately' are you looking for mice to breed or are you already breeding mice?


----------



## purplesue30 (Mar 26, 2009)

we are wanting 2 pet female mice satins or hairless preferably.
sue x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello guys i maybe your shining star, i live in Trimdon near Sedgefield and i currently breed pet types though i've just got myself some Show stock. I have and will be breeding in the future Blues, chinchilla, Fox's (black and choc) and pew/ivory.


----------

